# tru spokes



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

any one know where I can get a set of the old style tru spokes?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Nov 30 2005, 06:08 PM~4308735
> *any one know where I can get a set of the old style tru spokes?
> *


Look on EBAY under tru spoke. There is someone selling some in California.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

here is the link for 7 good ones on ebay for hella cheap...if it was still 1978 i would be all over these wheels....holla  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-T...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

man those the ugli ass cadilacc ones i think he wants the ones from the chevy 
like these but reverse 14's i know where theres a set but there gon be mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/two-true-sp...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

is there any way to get them shiney again ..... when they look that dull??


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Nov 30 2005, 05:23 PM~4309211
> *here is the link for 7 good ones on ebay for hella cheap...if it was still 1978 i would be all over these wheels....holla
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-T...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


those are clean.....my brother sold them to him....i had them on my monte..thats how they got sraped up....its my friends nefew whos sellin those


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 3 2005, 08:50 PM~4330584
> *is there any way to get them shiney again ..... when they look that dull??
> *



nope....only thing that fixes that is a full re-dip...holla


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

tru's like that are gangsta if u ask me...but they to dated for my taste all depends on the look u trying to make with your hoopty...holla


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a full set, NOS-15x7.
$ 1250 with spinners.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Dec 8 2005, 01:30 PM~4364146
> *I have a full set, NOS-15x7.
> $ 1250 with spinners.
> *



new old stock what>??? let me know what type of wheels you are talkin about and do u got pics...thanks


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

what do tru's look like.......????



:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 8 2005, 01:35 PM~4365055
> *new old stock what>??? let me know what type of wheels you are talkin about and do u got pics...thanks
> *


I ended up with 5 still in the boxes with the warranty cards from 1972 :roflmao: Fucker on ebay had them as BIN for $199 :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 02:44 PM~4365119
> *what do tru's look like.......????
> :biggrin:
> *


I need a set for my 1971 buick riviara!! do you know where i can get a set?!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

i had a set w/ 5.20 i bought from some dude for $100....

i liked them but ended up trading them to get my tranny rebuilt in the elco .....

but i came across this old dude and bought another set from him......

i come across standered ones ... but never rev.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Bought them from this old cat and tossed them in the garage... Dirty 185s and all, haha


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 9 2005, 03:03 PM~4373150
> *Bought them from this old cat and tossed them in the garage...  Dirty 185s and all, haha
> 
> 
> ...



got the center caps too....???

i know a place u can get the 2way spinners for like $50


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

they sell them here at pep boys for 25 bucks for 2 prongs...maybe u should swing by and check


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 9 2005, 08:01 PM~4375028
> *they sell them here at pep boys for 25 bucks for 2 prongs...maybe u should swing by and check
> *



OH YEA...??? IMMA HAVE TO CHECK INTO THAT...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've got some 2 bars I got for free off this cat back east... He said all he wanted was shipping, haha

I've got 2 sets for 15" wheels... One 3 bar (not swept) and one kinda wrench style (5 in this set...)

I want to find the 2 bar swept... Those are RARE for Trus


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

the ones that look like this or the fluted ones...either way those arent rare around my parts...if you looking i can get u a set...holla


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 10 2005, 12:55 PM~4379109
> *I've got some 2 bars I got for free off this cat back east...  He said all he wanted was shipping, haha
> 
> I've got 2 sets for 15" wheels...  One 3 bar (not swept) and one kinda wrench style (5 in this set...)
> ...



BEST PRICE IN MY BOOK ...... :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 10 2005, 01:07 PM~4379149
> *the ones that look like this or the fluted ones...either way those arent rare around my parts...if you looking i can get u a set...holla
> 
> 
> ...



YEA..THOSE ARE THE SPINNERS I HAD ON MY 14X7'S


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 9 2005, 02:03 PM~4373150
> *Bought them from this old cat and tossed them in the garage...  Dirty 185s and all, haha
> 
> 
> ...





TTT


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 10 2005, 03:22 PM~4379636
> *These are the baddest rims ever made. I have got three sets being made for me right now. They are not made anymore, but if you got the centers you can have them redone.
> *



FOE REALS???? BETTER NOT BE LIEING CAUSE YOU GOT MY HOPES REALLY HIGH!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 10 2005, 02:53 PM~4379745
> *FOE REALS????    BETTER NOT BE LIEING CAUSE YOU GOT MY HOPES REALLY HIGH!!! :cheesy:
> *


  Yep, if you got the centers to these rims they can be redone. The put new outer rim and new spokes and nipples. All you need is the centers. If you find some at junk yards Cut the centers out. But good luck finding someone that will redo them. It might cost a bit but if you like those rims they are definitely worth it.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 10 2005, 04:03 PM~4379782
> * Yep, if you got the centers to these rims they can be redone. The put new outer rim and new spokes and nipples. All you need is the centers. If you find some at junk yards Cut the centers out. But good luck finding someone that will redo them. It might cost a bit but if you like those rims they are definitely worth it.
> *


WHAT DID IT RUN U FOR A SET ??


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

You can still see the one in the box... I thought about filling out the warranty card and sending it in :roflmao: (All 5 had the cards and an OG pack of Schrader valves, haha wall decorations)


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

On both these sets, there are NO flaws :0 I had a set of new KOs come by and his weren't as straight as these...

For those PMing me about them, they aint gonna go cheap (IF and I DO MEAN IF) they go...


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 10 2005, 03:16 PM~4379182
> *YEA..THOSE ARE THE SPINNERS I HAD ON MY 14X7'S
> *



those are the ones that u can get from pep boys...i will run buy and see if they got any instock..  .holla


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 10 2005, 06:03 PM~4379782
> * Yep, if you got the centers to these rims they can be redone. The put new outer rim and new spokes and nipples. All you need is the centers. If you find some at junk yards Cut the centers out. But good luck finding someone that will redo them. It might cost a bit but if you like those rims they are definitely worth it.
> *



i didnt know yall boys thought these rims were hard to find or extinct....last i checked they still make these today....just hit up mc lean he sells brand new ones for like 275 each or sets of 4 for 8-ish on a good day....thats where all the rodders go...cant beat that price just ask for reveresed and u are done.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 11 2005, 11:09 AM~4382393
> *i didnt know yall boys thought these rims were hard to find or extinct....last i checked they still make these today....just hit up mc lean he sells brand new ones for like 275 each or sets of 4 for 8-ish on a good day....thats where all the rodders go...cant beat that price just ask for reveresed and u are done.
> *






pics?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 11 2005, 05:32 AM~4382422
> *pics?
> *












pic is small i got better ones that he sent me back in the gap...but thats them and here is his site... http://www.rallyamerica.com/74-75-76-77series.html peace


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah ive seen those, but what i want is 14x7 reversed


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

if u want 14x7 reveresed then u just call and tell him the size u want...std and rev's aint nothing but a dish...u wont find any rims better then the man who helped make them in the first place...holla


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

With the way metal is anymore, I'd rather have the old shit  

Hey, atx you got a pic of your 17" swangz???


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 11 2005, 12:46 PM~4383137
> *With the way metal is anymore, I'd rather have the old shit
> 
> 
> *



huh....steel is steel


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 11 2005, 11:07 AM~4383223
> *huh....steel is steel
> *


er... haha... What I meant was "with quality of products" the way they are anymore... I've compared these to some new Kelsey Hayes (BIG BUCK) rims and even the guy who got raped for the KH's said he thought mine looked better made...

There's not much anymore that's built like it was (or even should be...)


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 11 2005, 05:50 PM~4382916
> *if u want 14x7 reveresed then u just call and tell him the size u want...std and rev's aint nothing but a dish...u wont find any rims better then the man who helped make them in the first place...holla
> *




what price are we talkin here?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Whoever bought out Cragar (and also has all their subsidieries) has similar style Tru's, but they're like $299 apiece :0 

Saw a set last year... NOTHING close to the originals


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 12 2005, 07:02 PM~4388789
> *
> 
> Saw a set last year...  NOTHING close to the originals
> *




ahhhhhhhhhh man you serieous? :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 12 2005, 01:54 PM~4389943
> *ahhhhhhhhhh man you serieous?  :uh:
> *


Unfortunately... :thumbsdown: 

Keep an eye on ebay... That's where I've found 2 of my sets... If they have trouble shipping overseas, I'd be willing to help... I'd just charge actual cost :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

do all the cragars have those oval bolt holes that will fit more than one application?
Like will the same rim fit a chevy 5x4.75, and a lac 5x5?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Dec 12 2005, 08:31 PM~4392485
> *do all the cragars have those oval bolt holes that will fit more than one application?
> Like will the same rim fit a chevy 5x4.75, and a lac 5x5?
> *


Most of the older ones are either 5x5 or 5x4.5 and 5x4.75 combined... At least, that's what I've seen...


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got a set os 15's in classified that need chromed, under star wires


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i think those tru spokes are butt ugly 
i'de rather try to find some tru rays with the cross flag center cap


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 10 2005, 03:22 PM~4379636
> *These are the baddest rims ever made. I have got three sets being made for me right now. They are not made anymore, but if you got the centers you can have them redone.
> *



SO WHAT HAPPEND .... U NEVER DROPPED A PRICE, HOW MUCH TO GET THEM REDONE .... :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 15 2005, 09:04 AM~4410636
> *SO WHAT HAPPEND .... U NEVER DROPPED A PRICE, HOW MUCH TO GET THEM REDONE .... :dunno:
> *


Around 220-250 a wheel. I will let you know who does them after mine are done. He actually has all the centers already for me. I didn't have to give him any centers.


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 14 2005, 02:53 PM~4405917
> *i think those tru spokes are butt ugly
> i'de rather try to find some tru rays with the cross flag center cap
> *



TTT


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 14 2005, 04:53 PM~4405917
> *i think those tru spokes are butt ugly
> i'de rather try to find some tru rays with the cross flag center cap
> *


Like these?


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Dec 15 2005, 04:34 PM~4413439
> *Like these?
> *



 I THINK BOTH ARE PRETTY TIGHT .... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you can prefer the look of the tru rays.....but to say tru spoke are butt ugly.....thats a big :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 16 2005, 02:18 PM~4419973
> *you can prefer the look of the tru rays.....but to say tru spoke are butt ugly.....thats a big  :thumbsdown:
> *



TRUE.....THATS A BIG :nono:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the info on tru-spokes, but now I want to know.....
where can I get tru-rays?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

ebay... You just missed a set...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

naw seriously anyone know where I can get tru-rays? I don't want tru-spokes because I heard that the cool kids call them "swangas" apparently because of some rap video. so I'm looking for tru-rays,


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm also looking for the "east side story vol 12" on eight track, no joke I have a eight track tape player for my 70 impala, still works....getting tired of listening to black sabbath and the eagles.......seriously any one got eight tracks?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 29 2005, 01:34 AM~4504852
> *I'm also looking for the "east side story vol 12" on eight track, no joke I have a eight track tape player for my 70 impala, still works....getting tired of listening to black sabbath  and the eagles.......seriously any one got eight tracks?
> *


I just donated all my old ones to charity  Had about 20... No "east side story" ones though...


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 29 2005, 12:31 AM~4504841
> *naw seriously anyone know where   I can get tru-rays?  I don't want tru-spokes because  I heard that the cool kids call them "swangas" apparently because of some rap video. so I'm looking for tru-rays,
> *


They don't call tru spokes swangas.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 29 2005, 01:31 AM~4504841
> *naw seriously anyone know where  I can get tru-rays?  *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-Cragar-T...1QQcmdZViewItem

Then get a set of the Vogue centercaps that're ALWAYS on ebay


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228735

undr8ed...i hit u on this post about your wheels...holla


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 29 2005, 04:34 PM~4509204
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228735
> 
> undr8ed...i hit u on this post about your wheels...holla
> *


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

[attachmentid=409812]


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jan 3 2006, 11:57 PM~4543996
> *My dad had this 72 monte back in the late 70's. I had just sold it to a friend. It has tru spokes on it. These are 45 spoke. Some have 50. The 45 spoke look the best.
> 
> [attachmentid=409812]
> *


damn thats a cool picture. my uncle told me he had 72 impala back in the early eighties when he lived in hawthorne CA.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 29 2005, 03:01 PM~4507587
> *They don't call tru spokes swangas. I believe they are the starwire spokes made by cragars. The tru spokes are not what they call swangas. If you have seen the rap video you would be able to tell that swangas are not tru spokes. Swangas are ugly. Almost as bad as the tru rays.
> *


I learned all Iknow about lowriding from my big homies in southern california, they were into lowriding in the late seventies early eighties, in that post I was being sarcastic. i'm damn near thirty years old so what am I gonna be doing watching rap videos? I learned from veteranos not videos. also isn't cragers design based on the old tru-spoke design, didn't crager buy tru-spoke?


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 11 2006, 03:00 PM~4596052
> *I learned all  Iknow about lowriding from my big homies in southern california, they were into lowriding in the late seventies early eighties, in that post I was being sarcastic.  i'm damn near thirty years old so what am  I gonna be doing watching rap videos? I learned from veteranos not videos. also isn't cragers design based on the old tru-spoke design, didn't crager buy tru-spoke?
> *


Just letting you know that tru spokes are not swangas.


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 11 2006, 03:00 PM~4596052
> *I learned all  Iknow about lowriding from my big homies in southern california, they were into lowriding in the late seventies early eighties, in that post I was being sarcastic.  i'm damn near thirty years old so what am  I gonna be doing watching rap videos? I learned from veteranos not videos. also isn't cragers design based on the old tru-spoke design, didn't crager buy tru-spoke?
> *



And if you see in my post, I did say that swangas are made by cragars, so what's your point.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

just havin a bad day we all have them. and yes i agree with you they are ugly but thats my humble opinion. but if others like them then I guess whatever floats your boat.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jan 11 2006, 05:09 PM~4596566
> *And if you see in my post, I did say that swangas are made by cragars, so what's your point.
> *


Naw... True swangaz are Weld wires...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so does any one else have some pic sof old skool wires,weather their tru rays,laces,a wires or what ever ?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've got a set of 14x7 reversed Truspokes that I'm going to be selling... I might also be selling my 15x6 Caddy wires (but the spinner on these is threaded like a ko... I've never seen a set like these...)
I guess we'll see how many people like the old wires, lol


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

send me a pictures
of the 14x7's


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

14x7 reversed... Don't know about unilug pattern, but I know it'll fit 5x4.75" and 5x5" :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 13 2006, 06:29 PM~4611154
> *14x7 reversed...  Don't know about unilug pattern, but I know it'll fit 5x4.75" and 5x5"  :biggrin:
> *


how much u sellin the set for ?


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 13 2006, 03:39 PM~4612009
> *how much u sellin the set for  ?
> *



i know he got a powder coat set he workin on also :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jan 13 2006, 01:39 PM~4612009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pulled one out of the box and I just might roll them chrome... I remembered them having surface rust, but the one was GLASSY :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Those are nice. Theyd look good on my 54 too>


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2006, 06:41 PM~4614216
> *Those are nice.  Theyd look good on my 54 too>
> *



I might be selling a few sets of these here soon


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

those are soem nice wires,nothing like have soem old skool flava to your ride.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

5 NOS... Were still in the boxes... For my 52 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 14 2006, 04:46 AM~4615326
> *5 NOS...  Were still in the boxes...  For my 52  :biggrin:
> *


where did u find those at?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jan 13 2006, 10:11 PM~4615469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS :biggrin: If they're yours, I've got a few different sets of centers so you could switch it up


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nah i wish, id seriously LOVE to have some reversed 14inch tru spokes with the 3prong cap.....id buy those youre selling in a heartbeat if i wasnt planning on going to LA again this summer


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 13 2006, 11:30 PM~4615891
> *nah i wish, id seriously LOVE to have some reversed 14inch tru spokes with the 3prong cap.....id buy those youre selling in a heartbeat if i wasnt planning on going to LA again this summer
> *


I promised my cousin 1st dibs, haha I keep telling him it'll cost him $100 for me to keep them and sell them to him :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i my self like those old skool wires, tru spokes, tru rays,tru classics.

u know, shit that apreciates its value.

i'd rather roll soem 20 year old wires than a new set of chinas.

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 4 2005, 01:50 AM~4330584
> *is there any way to get them shiney again ..... when they look that dull??
> *


i'm sure some good polish or a can of mothers will give em a little life.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

wish I had a set of tru-rays and 5.60s for my 70 impala, for that matter wish my 70 ran.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I went "hunting" yesterday and found nothing but crap :roflmao: But, the crap DID bring back a lot of memories from years past :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

whatever happenned to "sharp" wire wheels? :0


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

5.20s,Tru Rays and 59 spinners............ 

What a 3 some!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 18 2006, 11:21 PM~4655296
> *5.20s,Tru Rays and 59 spinners............
> 
> What a 3 some!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 13 2006, 11:29 AM~4611154
> *14x7 reversed...  Don't know about unilug pattern, but I know it'll fit 5x4.75" and 5x5"  :biggrin:
> *


how are these condition wise??? 1-10?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 18 2006, 01:19 PM~4649400
> *I went "hunting" yesterday and found nothing but crap  :roflmao:  But, the crap DID bring back a lot of memories from years past  :biggrin:
> *


I had aset of mcleans like that costed me like $700 in 97


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 19 2006, 01:21 AM~4655296
> *5.20s,Tru Rays and 59 spinners............
> 
> What a 3 some!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wish that car was mine


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

where are your hunting grounds?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 19 2006, 06:21 AM~4655296
> *5.20s,Tru Rays and 59 spinners............
> 
> What a 3 some!
> *


those are clean. so does the spinner mount onto the tru ray cap or is the spinner and cap one piece ?

any info will help.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER+Jan 19 2006, 11:18 AM~4657741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Junkyards and a few other place


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I saw a SICK set of Tru Rays today... No pics :tears: MINT for $50,000... Came with a 58 convertible Impala with tri power, air, and a shitload of accessories like tissue box and an older 45 player


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 20 2006, 12:07 AM~4660639
> *I saw a SICK set of Tru Rays today...  No pics  :tears:  MINT for $50,000...  Came with a 58 convertible Impala with tri power, air, and a shitload of accessories like tissue box and an older 45 player
> *


hey undr8ed?

what do u know about those impala spinners on tru ray rims?

are the spinners bolded on teh tru ray caps ? or are the spinner caps one piece that fit on to the rim?

any info will help.


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

I bolted the 59 spinner right to the tru ray cap.... :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks for the info, thats a firme loookin 3,

any more pics?


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 20 2006, 11:17 AM~4666023
> *thanks for the info, thats a firme  loookin 3,
> 
> any more pics?
> *



Thanks!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 20 2006, 07:28 PM~4669830
> *Thanks!
> *


  :0 :biggrin: tight 63


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 19 2006, 09:38 PM~4662441
> *
> I bolted the 59 spinner right to the tru ray cap.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 20 2006, 07:28 PM~4669830
> *Thanks!
> *


THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE 63 IS......



ITS NOT SITTING IN MY DRIVEWAY  


BUT THAT IS ONE TIGHT AZZ RIDE HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

The best rims to ever come out!! Somebody needs to come back out with these. Somebody needs to have these made by china or something. They need to be in stainless though because these rims alway rust around the nipples.

[attachmentid=432041]

[attachmentid=432043]

[attachmentid=432044]


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

They have 45 spokes. They are the best ones. They are also made in 50 spokes. The 45 looks way better.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jan 20 2006, 11:43 PM~4671111
> *THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT THE 63 IS......
> ITS NOT SITTING IN MY DRIVEWAY
> BUT THAT IS ONE TIGHT AZZ RIDE HOMIE!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jan 21 2006, 01:17 PM~4674134
> *The best rims to ever come out!! Somebody needs to come back out with these. Somebody needs to have these made by china or something. They need to be in stainless though because these rims alway rust around the nipples.
> 
> [attachmentid=432041]
> ...



You got a clean set of those you want to sell? :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 21 2006, 06:11 PM~4675328
> *You got a clean set of those you want to sell?  :biggrin:
> *


for real do you?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jan 19 2006, 09:38 PM~4662441
> *
> I bolted the 59 spinner right to the tru ray cap.... :thumbsup:
> *


Love the ride man!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 21 2006, 05:16 PM~4675361
> *for real do you?
> *


I've got a set that's coo, but I'm still in thought about what to roll the Lac on :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

the more and more i see tru ray rims,the more i think mine are tru classics.


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 22 2006, 12:32 PM~4680437
> *the more and more i see tru ray rims,the more i think mine are tru classics.
> *




Tru Rays spokes are straight....

Tru Classics spokes are crosslace...

I like them both.... Gotta extra Tru for sale??? I need a spare...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

just lost a auction on ebay for a set of 15 inch corvette 50 spoke trus.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 23 2006, 06:24 PM~4689310
> *just lost a auction on ebay for a set of 15 inch corvette 50 spoke trus.
> *


You must've been one of the mofo's I was bidding against :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah prolly bids started at like 40 bucks or so.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 24 2006, 02:26 PM~4695086
> *yeah prolly bids started at like 40 bucks or so.
> *


I'm just playing :biggrin: I've got enough sets for now... But I do keep a look out for a better set


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

naw these weren't in the best condition, the seller even said so and when the seller says they got rust then they got alot of rust.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

fuck i lost another auction, maybe I should bid more than $75.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 12 2006, 03:38 PM~4604427
> *Naw...  True swangaz are Weld wires...
> *


and weld wheels made starwires


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jan 26 2006, 10:50 PM~4714340
> *and weld wheels made starwires
> *


The timelines I was told were consistent with certain design changes/differences between wheels... So when the center attachment changed was when Cragar got the rights to Weld's wheel design :dunno:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Looks like a nice set


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the tires, but the rims gotta go. Put some tru spoke reversed 14x7 with 45 spokes.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2006, 06:57 AM~4772663
> *
> *


nice


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Feb 4 2006, 05:34 AM~4773752
> *I like the tires, but the rims gotta go. Put some tru spoke reversed 14x7 with 45 spokes.
> *



Boy, You don't know your rims!!

These where the top of the line rim Tru Spoke offered back in the day!

Man, I know you are not from L.A.

:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 5 2006, 10:52 AM~4781050
> *Boy, You don't know your rims!!
> 
> These where the top of the line rim Tru Spoke offered back in the day!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's cold blooded :biggrin: 

I love the look of those on a old school, but I have to agree with 805 to a point...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys are simply nuts!

The Tru spoke wire wheel was the entry level rim... First one of it's kind.. Then came the big hub crosslace Tru-Classic.. 

The Tru-Ray was designed for the Corvette... Thats why they have a flag on their cap...



Just Fucken with you 805!


:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 5 2006, 11:14 AM~4781265
> *You guys are simply nuts!
> 
> The Tru spoke wire wheel was the entry level rim... First one of it's kind.. Then came the big hub crosslace Tru-Classic..
> ...




Honestly, I've never really liked the big hub version of any wheel... Of course, everything I've rolled (except one set of knockoffs that I sold and went with rolling caps :roflmao: ) had the shank-bolt style Tru's...


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 5 2006, 09:52 AM~4781050
> *Boy, You don't know your rims!!
> 
> These where the top of the line rim Tru Spoke offered back in the day!
> ...



[attachmentid=450709]
:uh:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 5 2006, 09:52 AM~4781050
> *Boy, You don't know your rims!!
> 
> These where the top of the line rim Tru Spoke offered back in the day!
> ...



Just because they were top of the line don't mean that they look better. Maybe they were built better than the tru spoke, but they sure as hell don't look better.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

When I joined LIFESTYLE in 79... Those wires you have were the shit!
You had to have them to even join... But that didn't last for long...
Most of our cars ran Tru-Classics or Tru-Rays... 

I guess you ended up with our old wheels!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Ok, so who's spoke pattern is this? I heard this is the PRE Cragar/truspoke :dunno:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:dunno:

Dayum this topic fell off, haha


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah we're the only ones answering each other, cool rims by the way.


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 10 2006, 01:06 PM~4819245
> *Ok, so who's spoke pattern is this?  I heard this is the PRE Cragar/truspoke  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. the pre True Spoke wire wheel was a buick skylark wire wheel that had 40 spokes the wheel in the picture has 50 spokes, just remove the tire and check out the manufacture date stamped on the rim and it will tell you all you need to know


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@Feb 13 2006, 10:21 PM~4843618
> *Wrong. the pre True Spoke wire wheel was a buick skylark wire wheel that had 40 spokes the wheel in the picture has 50 spokes, just remove the tire and check out the manufacture date stamped on the rim and it will tell you all you need to know
> *


The old Buick/ Cadillac wheels were Kelsey Hayes... These don't have any information on the rim... I got them off a guy that had them on a 68 vert CDV and he couldn't remember how long he'd had them and where he got them haha


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 14 2006, 09:23 AM~4845460
> *The old Buick/ Cadillac wheels were Kelsey Hayes...  These don't have any information on the rim...  I got them off a guy that had them on a 68 vert CDV and he couldn't remember how long he'd had them and where he got them haha
> *


Kelsey/Hayes wheels are a completly different wheel they look nothing like a Tru spoke or the wheel in your post (whick to me looks like a later T.S. version) . Google 1953 Buick Skylark and you'll see where True Spoke got the idea for the wheel, or try E-Bay there is always a '53 skylark for sale and check out the wires on them. i'd bet money that those wheels aren't more than 20 years old


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

hey under8ed tell you what send the wheels to me and I'll name them and appreciate them, by the way did you track down the guy with the 14 inch trus?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@Feb 14 2006, 10:52 PM~4851158
> *Kelsey/Hayes wheels are a completly different wheel they look nothing like a Tru spoke or the wheel in your post (whick to me looks like a later T.S. version) . Google 1953 Buick Skylark and you'll see where True Spoke got the idea for the wheel, or try E-Bay there is always a '53 skylark for sale and check out the wires on them. i'd bet money that those wheels aren't more than 20 years old
> *


I know they're not Kelsey Hayes :uh: I have a set of mid 14" 1970's Truspokes (I got them in the boxes, unopened, with warranty cards and schrader racing valves,) a set of reversed 14" Truspokes from the mid 80's, and these... The spoke patterns AREN'T anything alike... Also, the car my dad drives has a set of Tru's on it and they're the same as all my others...



> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 15 2006, 12:39 AM~4851758
> *hey under8ed tell you what send the wheels to me and I'll name them and appreciate them, by the way did you track down the guy with the 14 inch trus?
> *


What guy you talking about? :dunno: I have a couple sets and another set just went on eBay...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

naw I don't think he was serious about selling them


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

OK SO WHO ACTUALLY GOT A SET OF THE TRU-CLASSICS? THE CROSSLACE WITH THE SHANK STYLE LUG NUTS? ID LOVE TO HAVE A SET OF THEM IN 15 IF ANYBODY GOT EM FOR THE CADI. OTHERWSIE ID HAVE TO RUN THE 14X7 REV CUS THE DISC BRAKE SHIT ALL AROUND ON THE CAR. WHO GOT IT???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any tru classic caps for a set of 14'' rims ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ive got a set of these that ive had since 1990 dont look like these
some rust on them and real faded chrome on them but none the less tru-classics i think im going to get them re chromed and put them on my car trailer


----------

